# Not a bad team....



## guest100718 (Jan 16, 2014)

http://en.toty.uefa.com/

No room for the arm biter...


----------



## brendy (Jan 16, 2014)

No confidence in those that voted, Bale couldnt tie Suarez's boots.


guest100718 said:



http://en.toty.uefa.com/

No room for the arm biter...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 16, 2014)

brendy said:



			No confidence in those that voted, Bale couldnt tie Suarez's boots.
		
Click to expand...

Bale over Suarez every time.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 16, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Bale over Suarez every time.
		
Click to expand...

for what? a cosy drink? because in footballing terms, suarez based on form should be in any world XI.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 16, 2014)

rooter said:



			for what? A cosy drink? Because in footballing terms, suarez based on form should be in any world xi.
		
Click to expand...

bale rather than suarez in my xi.


----------



## brendy (Jan 16, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			bale rather than suarez in my xi.
		
Click to expand...

Crazy talk maaaaan.


----------



## Twire (Jan 16, 2014)

brendy said:



			Crazy talk maaaaan.
		
Click to expand...


Nah, just fishing me thinks.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 16, 2014)

No room for Messi even tho its suppose to be team of the year 13... Strange 1 

Suarez not even in the nominees  thats why he didnt get the picked ,

bound to be different opinions on this tho


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 16, 2014)

But it wouldn't be Bale or Suarez.

Surely, as this appears to be a somewhat dated 4-2-4 formation, it would be Suarez or Ronaldo or Ibrahimovic. In which case I still think Suarez would probably only make the bench.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2014)

guest100718 said:



http://en.toty.uefa.com/

No room for the arm biter...
		
Click to expand...

Jermaine Defoe? Nar, he wasn't that good last year.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 16, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			No room for Messi even tho its suppose to be team of the year 13... Strange 1 

Suarez not even in the nominees  thats why he didnt get the picked ,

bound to be different opinions on this tho
		
Click to expand...

Messi was injured a fair bit toward the end of 2013, maybe just out of sight a bit?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 16, 2014)

Suarez like Messi did miss a fair few matches in 2013 as well which suggests why he was not nominated


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 16, 2014)

In_The_Rough said:



			Suarez like Messi did miss a fair few matches in 2013 as well which suggests why he was not nominated
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that will be why....


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 16, 2014)

In_The_Rough said:



			Suarez like Messi did miss a fair few matches in 2013 as well which suggests why he was not nominated
		
Click to expand...




guest100718 said:



			Yeah that will be why....
		
Click to expand...



Bombs my post clean out of the water   .. ...




bladeplayer said:



			No room for Messi even tho its suppose to be team of the year 13... Strange 1 

Suarez not even in the nominees  thats why he didnt get the picked ,

bound to be different opinions on this tho
		
Click to expand...


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 16, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



Bombs my post clean out of the water   .. ...

Click to expand...

Least we are all agreeing:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 16, 2014)

Looked at nominations and didn't get past the keepers. De Gea got nominated :rofl:

One big joke of a poll


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 16, 2014)

In_The_Rough said:



			Least we are all agreeing:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Ha ha ... for now ...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 16, 2014)

Only one UK player nominated.........That's poor.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 16, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Ha ha ... for now ... 

Click to expand...

Yes I dare say it will not last when a few others who will remain nameless join the debate


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice to see Ronaldo win the award. You can't be as good as him & not win it at least once.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Having Bale instead of Suarez or Messi just makes the poll a joke really. Ramos being in there is also a joke 

It's just name voting at the end


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 16, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Nice to see Ronaldo win the award. You can't be as good as him & not win it at least once.
		
Click to expand...

He's won it twice...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			He's won it twice...
		
Click to expand...



Both times when Messi has suffered injuries during the year ( only way the flat track bully can win it  )


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 16, 2014)

Meanwhile Suarez doesn't get near it despite his best form ever... :clap:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			Meanwhile Suarez doesn't get near it despite his best form ever... :clap:
		
Click to expand...


Votes where prob cast when he was banned - regardless award or no award - his performances on the pitch are doing the talking for him

Everyone knows he won't win any popularity contests


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 16, 2014)

If only the Spanish referees had been able to vote Messi would have been a certainty.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			If only the Spanish referees had been able to vote Messi would have been a certainty.
		
Click to expand...


That's a bit confusing ?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's a bit confusing ?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. He gets everything else from the refs so why not their votes.

That said I readily acknowledge his brilliance as a player but some of the decisions he benefits from in La Liga are nothing short of farcical.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Not really. He gets everything else from the refs so why not their votes.

That said I readily acknowledge his brilliance as a player but some of the decisions he benefits from in La Liga are nothing short of farcical.
		
Click to expand...

Fake Ronaldo only has to fall over turn on the tears and he gets something 

Messi also gets kicked from pillar to post


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Both times when Messi has suffered injuries during the year ( only way the flat track bully can win it  )
		
Click to expand...

Note biased at all? Ronaldo has scored just as prolifically as Messi for last 5 years. Also carried a poor Portugal team. He might not win as often as messi but that's because he's not the poster boy for FIFA. When real won league messi got it for more goals, when bar a won league messi got it with less goals.......

as to suarez. This season he will be a shoe in if he behaves. But his performances over 2013 weren't drastically better than bales, and bakes didn't bite anybody or racially abuse someone. Also, been as this was voted for by fans. It's fair to say that the majority if fans rate other players above him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

I think Ronaldo has scored more than Messi in one season in the last 5 - Messi has also turned up in the big games when it matters ,Messi also doesn't act like a spoilt kid on a football pitch , Messi also plays for the team and not just himself , Messi is far more skillful and talented - the list is endless.

As for Suarez vs Bale - they can have him in the FIFA team but i believe not many managers would chose bale over Suarez for their team IMO


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think Ronaldo has scored more than Messi in one season in the last 5 - Messi has also turned up in the big games when it matters ,Messi also doesn't act like a spoilt kid on a football pitch , Messi also plays for the team and not just himself , Messi is far more skillful and talented - the list is endless.

As for Suarez vs Bale - they can have him in the FIFA team but i believe not many managers would chose bale over Suarez for their team IMO
		
Click to expand...


Well he's doing well at one of Europe's biggest clubs, while suarez is helping you to 6th or something.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 16, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			He's won it twice...
		
Click to expand...

So he has my bad
He obviously deserves it this year. I'm not his biggest fan,but you can't argue his quality.Plus he does it against Europe's best in the Champions league(not just against the likes of Stoke)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Well he's doing well at one of Europe's biggest clubs, while suarez is helping you to 6th or something.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but that's not relevant to individual talents


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but that's not relevant to individual talents
		
Click to expand...

OK, Bale is better than Suarez , which is why suarez isnt even in the list of nominees let alone make toty.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think Ronaldo has scored more than Messi in one season in the last 5 - Messi has also turned up in the big games when it matters ,Messi also doesn't act like a spoilt kid on a football pitch , Messi also plays for the team and not just himself , Messi is far more skillful and talented - the list is endless.

As for Suarez vs Bale - they can have him in the FIFA team but i believe not many managers would chose bale over Suarez for their team IMO
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if you put your obvious hatred to Ronaldo to one side you'd see how good he is.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 16, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			OK, Bale is better than Suarez , which is why suarez isnt even in the list of nominees let alone make toty.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure he'll stop blowing Suarez's whistle once he goes to Madrid.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			OK, Bale is better than Suarez , which is why suarez isnt even in the list of nominees let alone make toty.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget to add "in your opinion" at the end of the statement 

Because in my opinion Suarez is clearly better and Suarez not being on the list isn't down to his ability more to do with the incident with Ivanvovic

Suarez right now is in the best three players in the world - Bale isn't


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Pretty sure he'll stop blowing Suarez's whistle once he goes to Madrid.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure I won't because going to Madrid won't stop him being a massively talented player.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think Ronaldo has scored more than Messi in one season in the last 5 - Messi has also turned up in the big games when it matters ,Messi also doesn't act like a spoilt kid on a football pitch , Messi also plays for the team and not just himself , Messi is far more skillful and talented - the list is endless.

As for Suarez vs Bale - they can have him in the FIFA team but i believe not many managers would chose bale over Suarez for their team IMO
		
Click to expand...

arsenal were the only club to offer 40m for Suarez, Madrid offered 80m for bale. Suarez is the firm player this year. But wasn't any better than bale last year. 

Where do people get this idea that Ronaldo always disappears and Messi doesn't? Ronaldo has scored against Barca in league and cup defining games. As well as for UTD in champs league final and to get Portugal to Brazil.  

Im not trying to convince anyone that Ronaldo is better. I would pick him if on the school playground but only as I prefer his style of football. But I think anybody who thinks Ronaldo is a flat track bully and not wothy of the plaudits he gets has a different agenda.  Messi doesn't act like a spoilt kid when things are going his way, watch his performance against Chelsea before and after he missed the penalty, he can strop as much as anybody. Also, he was responsible for both Ibra and Ronaldinho leaving Barca as it was them or me and whilst he clearly is the main man, that's hardly a good team ethic.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe if you put your obvious hatred to Ronaldo to one side you'd see how good he is.
		
Click to expand...


Did I say Ronaldo wasn't any good ? 

Just don't rate him as highly as Messi or even Iniesta and now Suarez


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did I say Ronaldo wasn't any good ? 

Just don't rate him as highly as Messi or even Iniesta and now Suarez
		
Click to expand...

Iniesta and Suarez ahead of Ronaldo? Please!! If Suarez confines this firm for 7 years maybe he can share the same pitch as Ronaldo. For all the bad traits you listed against Ronaldo. Suarez are tenfold worse for the image if the game......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Iniesta and Suarez ahead of Ronaldo? Please!! If Suarez confines this firm for 7 years maybe he can share the same pitch as Ronaldo. For all the bad traits you listed against Ronaldo. Suarez are tenfold worse for the image if the game......
		
Click to expand...

Yes Iniesta and Suarez ahead of Ronaldo :thup: both players I would prefer in my team - massive ability on the ball 

Oh and Suarez has been around a while and has also helped his country get to a semi final of a World Cup and win the Copa America ( if you want to use Ronaldo helping Portugal quality )


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes Iniesta and Suarez ahead of Ronaldo :thup: both players I would prefer in my team - massive ability on the ball 

Oh and Suarez has been around a while and has also *helped his country get to a semi final of a World Cup *and win the Copa America ( if you want to use Ronaldo helping Portugal quality )
		
Click to expand...

Good keeper Suarez


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

In_The_Rough said:



			Good keeper Suarez

Click to expand...


Was a quality save  :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes Iniesta and Suarez ahead of Ronaldo :thup: both players I would prefer in my team - massive ability on the ball 

Oh and Suarez has been around a while and has also helped his country get to a semi final of a World Cup and win the Copa America ( if you want to use Ronaldo helping Portugal quality )
		
Click to expand...

Suarez been around for a while. And always thought of as a very good player. But nobody has mentioned him in the same breath as Ronaldo or Messi except for this season. On current form he may well be on course for the ballon dor next season. But only if he does it for the whole season. And if he does, fair play to him. But I think you'll be in a very small crowd that would rate him above Ronaldo due to the fact Ronaldo has been at a much higher level for so much longer. Suarez was actually voted player of the tournament too. My point on Ronaldo is that he carried the Portugal team and influenced big games. Something go you said he didn't do. I never once said the same about Suarez.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fake Ronaldo only has to fall over turn on the tears and he gets something 

Messi also gets kicked from pillar to post
		
Click to expand...

Both great players and, IMO, each is a more consistent player at the very top level than any other. The "protection" provided to Messi in La Liga is ridiculous. Yes, he gets kicked but then so do other top players including Ronaldo. 

Suarez may join them but that will not be known until he is regularly playing Champions' League football


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Suarez been around for a while. And always thought of as a very good player. But nobody has mentioned him in the same breath as Ronaldo or Messi except for this season. On current form he may well be on course for the ballon dor next season. But only if he does it for the whole season. And if he does, fair play to him. But I think you'll be in a very small crowd that would rate him above Ronaldo due to the fact Ronaldo has been at a much higher level for so much longer. Suarez was actually voted player of the tournament too. My point on Ronaldo is that he carried the Portugal team and influenced big games. Something go you said he didn't do. I never once said the same about Suarez.
		
Click to expand...

At the end of the day it's all about opinions - I have mine and I know which player I would prefer in my team - Suarez every day of the week, only other player I would pick in front of him is messi. Last season Suarez was also on fire but then messed it up with his stupidity but he was scoring goals for fun and was clear of both RvP and Bale. Suarez will never win awards because they are mainly popularity awards but he will win the fans respect and affection and will win medals - that's all that matters. He is a truly wonderful player.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes Iniesta and Suarez ahead of Ronaldo :thup: both players I would prefer in my team - massive ability on the ball 

Oh and Suarez has been around a while and has also helped his country get to a semi final of a World Cup and win the Copa America ( if you want to use Ronaldo helping Portugal quality )
		
Click to expand...

Yeah got to agree Ronaldo lacks ability on the ball


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah got to agree Ronaldo lacks ability on the ball

Click to expand...

Who said that ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			At the end of the day it's all about opinions - I have mine and I know which player I would prefer in my team - Suarez every day of the week, only other player I would pick in front of him is messi. Last season Suarez was also on fire but then messed it up with his stupidity but he was scoring goals for fun and was clear of both RvP and Bale. Suarez will never win awards because they are mainly popularity awards but he will win the fans respect and affection and will win medals - that's all that matters. He is a truly wonderful player.
		
Click to expand...

He probably will win medals,just not sure what shirt he'll be wearing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			He probably will win medals,just not sure what shirt he'll be wearing
		
Click to expand...

Well already got one wearing the Liverpool shirt and hopefully the first of many more


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who said that ? 

Click to expand...

Apologies I must have read #43 wrong.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			At the end of the day it's all about opinions - I have mine and I know which player I would prefer in my team - Suarez every day of the week, only other player I would pick in front of him is messi. Last season Suarez was also on fire but then messed it up with his stupidity but he was scoring goals for fun and was clear of both RvP and Bale. Suarez will never win awards because they are mainly popularity awards but he will win the fans respect and affection and will win medals - that's all that matters. He is a truly wonderful player.
		
Click to expand...

I think he will win over te opinions if he can go 12 months without a brain fart. People were starting to mention his skill instead of evra before the ivanovic incident. He was playing well last year. But still not a goal a game like the aforementioned players were. Or how he is now. To be fair I'd have taken Suarez over imbrahimovic as I don't particularly like him. Although he has scored some spectacular goals of late!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Apologies I must have read #43 wrong.
		
Click to expand...


Yep it appears you did :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I think he will win over te opinions if he can go 12 months without a brain fart. People were starting to mention his skill instead of evra before the ivanovic incident. He was playing well last year. But still not a goal a game like the aforementioned players were. Or how he is now. To be fair I'd have taken Suarez over imbrahimovic as I don't particularly like him. Although he has scored some spectacular goals of late!
		
Click to expand...


Ibrahimovic is a legend in his own lifetime - massively talented with an even bigger ego , luckily he manages to back it up


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 16, 2014)

Ronaldo 153 appearances
166 goals for Madrid. 
& I'm out:cheers:


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't forget to add "in your opinion" at the end of the statement 

Because in my opinion Suarez is clearly better and Suarez not being on the list isn't down to his ability more to do with the incident with Ivanvovic

Suarez right now is in the best three players in the world - Bale isn't
		
Click to expand...

Suarez is the best player in a very average team, where do you get this top 3 in the world guff? Liverpool arent even in Europe FFS


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Suarez is the best player in a very average team, where do you get this top 3 in the world guff? Liverpool arent even in Europe FFS
		
Click to expand...


Liverpool not being in Europe doesn't stop him being one of the best in the world.

And yes I think he is in the top 3 in the world right now .


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Liverpool not being in Europe doesn't stop him being one of the best in the world.

And yes I think he is in the top 3 in the world right now .
		
Click to expand...

lol, you do little to dispel the delusional fans tag. Dont worry it will be your year next year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			lol, you do little to dispel the delusional fans tag. Dont worry it will be your year next year.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but not seeing the relevance ? What am I delusional about ? And next year ?!


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but not seeing the relevance ? What am I delusional about ? And next year ?! 

Click to expand...

ZZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

What are you talking about Paddy ? 

You do realise I'm talking about Suarez in the top 3 in the World and not Liverpool ?


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 16, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			ZZZZzzzzzzz
		
Click to expand...

Out of morbid curiosity are you a Everton Fan Paddy?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Out of morbid curiosity are you a Everton Fan Paddy?
		
Click to expand...


It's a good guess with the anti Liverpool/Suarez tone regularly seen but I think he might be a Manc


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's a good guess with the anti Liverpool/Suarez tone regularly seen but I think he might be a Manc
		
Click to expand...

Spurs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Spurs.
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:

Well explains the Bale love in


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 16, 2014)

TBH in the premiership last year he was outstanding and had a fantastic year in Europe.

I'm a Liverpool fan so no bias. But was he worth 80M probably not :thup:


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

Well explains the Bale love in
		
Click to expand...

Yep, 100 x times the man and player the racist, scouse, biting, cheater will ever be


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Yep, 100 x times the man and player the racist, scouse, biting, cheater will ever be 

Click to expand...


He isn't scouse and bale was booked more times for diving than Suarez :thup:


And he is never 100 times the player regardless of any bias.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He isn't scouse and bale was booked more times for diving than Suarez :thup:


And he is never 100 times the player regardless of any bias.
		
Click to expand...

Did I mention diving?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Did I mention diving?
		
Click to expand...

Well you said cheating and diving is a form of cheating is it not ? I think it was 5 yellow cards for diving for Bale

I'm not sure what your problem with Liverpool and Suarez is - I know we/him recently handed you a good thumping but all this bitterness towards a player who has had no effect on you ? It's quite sad really.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well you said cheating and diving is a form of cheating is it not ? I think it was 5 yellow cards for diving for Bale

I'm not sure what your problem with Liverpool and Suarez is - I know we/him recently handed you a good thumping but all this bitterness towards a player who has had no effect on you ? It's quite sad really.
		
Click to expand...


lol, whatever.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well you said cheating and diving is a form of cheating is it not ? I think it was 5 yellow cards for diving for Bale

I'm not sure what your problem with Liverpool and Suarez is - I know we/him recently handed you a good thumping but *all this bitterness towards a player who has had no effect on you ? It's quite sad really*.
		
Click to expand...

Kinda like your thoughts in Ronaldo (Cristiano).............


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Kinda like your thoughts in Ronaldo (Cristiano).............
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I'm not regularly posting on separate thread slating fakey nor am I starting threads with the sole intention to slate him - slight difference :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but I'm not regularly posting on separate thread slating fakey nor am I starting threads with the sole intention to slate him - slight difference :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Have I missed a thread slagging of fakey??? Who's started a post slagging Suarez the footballer off? Even with your everso rose tinted glasses, you must accept that Suarez does bring a lot of trouble his way. Irrespective of his ability.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Even with your everso rose tinted glasses, you must accept that Suarez does bring a lot of trouble his way. Irrespective of his ability.
		
Click to expand...

This season he hasn't really, but unfortunately his reputation goes before him. Hopefully this new lease off life carries on and no more stupid incidents.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			This season he hasn't really, but unfortunately his reputation goes before him. Hopefully this new lease off life carries on and no more stupid incidents.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully he does just carry on letting his football do the talking - unfortunately it won't stop people going back through the years to keep dragging his errors up


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hopefully he does just carry on letting his football do the talking - unfortunately it won't stop people going back through the years to keep dragging his errors up
		
Click to expand...

Won't stop people same happens\happened with others Eric Cantona for instance.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 16, 2014)

Personal bickering aside calling C Ronaldo a fla track bully is pretty laughable.

Something that stems from his man Utd days which may be behind LPhils dislike perhaps!?

He's scored 9 goals in the champions league group stage this season!

Suarez is an exceptional player but still isn't scoring the weight of goals that Ronaldo and Messi are the last few years.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hopefully he does just carry on letting his football do the talking - unfortunately it won't stop people going back through the years to keep dragging his errors up
		
Click to expand...

Mad I said earlier, people had stopped that till he bit Ivanovic. If he goes the whole season without it then he will be thought of highly I'm sure. But I would agree that it doesn't matter what he does it will hold him back. Maradonna would I believe be renowned as the best ever if not for his misdemeanors......


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hopefully he does just carry on letting his football do the talking - unfortunately it won't stop people going back through the years to keep dragging his errors up
		
Click to expand...

through the years!!!! he missed was banned for the first 6 games of THIS season.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Won't stop people same happens\happened with others Eric Cantona for instance.
		
Click to expand...

tbf booting a fan is pretty much career suicide. Still held in high esteem generally. Was never gonna be mentioned as the woods best as his performances weren't at that standard. High, but nowhere near the top players of the past.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			through the years!!!! he missed was banned for the first 6 games of THIS season.
		
Click to expand...


He has served his punishment and is now letting his football do the talking 

The incident was last season

Did he steal your last cookie or something


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Mad I said earlier, people had stopped that till he bit Ivanovic. If he goes the whole season without it then he will be thought of highly I'm sure. But I would agree that it doesn't matter what he does it will hold him back. Maradonna would I believe be renowned as the best ever if not for his misdemeanors......
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it will hold him back because I don't think he cares what people think - teams will still want him regardless. 

Players have done worse


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't think it will hold him back because I don't think he cares what people think - teams will still want him regardless. 

Players have done worse
		
Click to expand...

i dont mean mean hold his performances back, but all players want to be remembered. On e their careers over. If he's clean from now on in he'll probably have a good legacy. If it continues for the next few years as it has then he won't be. I'd agree currently teams will try and buy him. But IF he were to do something stupid agin before next season I think he'd have less options. Liverpool would be delighted to keep him of course as he's a class player. But would a Madrid or Barca go after him if he had got himself another lengthy ban?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 16, 2014)

Messi and CR are something else.

Beneath them, in no particular order, are Suares, bale, rvp, ibrahimovich, falcao, llorente, etc. they aren't even close to the top two. Come on, 80 odd goals a season? What ever league you play in, that's pretty awesome.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 16, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Messi and CR are something else.

Beneath them, in no particular order, are Suares, bale, rvp, ibrahimovich, falcao, llorente, etc. they aren't even close to the top two. Come on, 80 odd goals a season? What ever league you play in, that's pretty awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree, similar to my post but appears sense isn't welcome here


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 16, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Completely agree, similar to my post but appears sense isn't welcome here 

Click to expand...

100% agree. 

However, unfortunately on this forum all football-related threads get destroyed by the usual tribalism and partisanship with opinions seemingly influenced by club loyalties and bias.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 16, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			100% agree. 

However, unfortunately on this forum all football-related threads get destroyed by the usual tribalism and partisanship with opinions seemingly influenced by club loyalties and bias.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I could start an Aberdeen FC thread that would probably avoid all the nonsense!! :rofl:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			100% agree. 

However, unfortunately on this forum all football-related threads get destroyed by the usual tribalism and partisanship with opinions seemingly influenced by club loyalties and bias.
		
Click to expand...

Most threads on here where opinions are asked end up pretty heated. Just look at the infamous where to stand gate! 
Massive a Saints fan I'm pretty neutral as far as allegiances go in relation to this post. I'd like to think that as 'heated' as these threads get. We'd all share a beer or cocoa after a round?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			100% agree. 

However, unfortunately on this forum all football-related threads get destroyed by the usual tribalism and partisanship with opinions seemingly influenced by club loyalties and bias.
		
Click to expand...

Extremely valid both ways 

Am I biased towards Suarez - yes 

Would I still think he was one of the best in the world if he played for someone else - yes

I think he is up there with Ronaldo behind Messi and I would have Suarez before Ronaldo. That would be valid regardless of who he played for.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Extremely valid both ways 

Am I biased towards Suarez - yes 

Would I still think he was one of the best in the world if he played for someone else - yes

I think he is up there with Ronaldo behind Messi and I would have Suarez before Ronaldo. That would be valid regardless of who he played for.
		
Click to expand...

So you would take someone that scores 20-30 goals a season over someone that scores 50+?

Why?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			So you would take someone that scores 20-30 goals a season over someone that scores 50+?

Why?
		
Click to expand...

Ronaldo never scored 50 plus in the prem - no one has and no one will. 31 was his best

Suarez would also score 50 goals in La Liga - think he managed it in Holland. 

So far this season Suarez has scored 22 goals in 16 games and Ronaldo 20 in 18 games in a league that isn't as strong defensively than the prem.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ronaldo never scored 50 plus in the prem - no one has and no one will. 31 was his best

Suarez would also score 50 goals in La Liga - think he managed it in Holland. 

So far this season Suarez has scored 22 goals in 16 games and Ronaldo 20 in 18 games in a league that isn't as strong defensively than the prem.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's early days to assume what Suarez would do after at best a year of being on this prolific run. Also, this weak Spanish league people talk about. Would this be the one where lesser thought of teams have been doing well in both European tournaments? Ronaldo also scored his 30 as a winger, not his teams focal point. Anyways, hopefully Suarez will move to the easy Spanish year next year and we can see.

ronaldo also has 9 in the champions league. Something nobody else has done in the group stage before.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I think it's early days to assume what Suarez would do after at best a year of being on this prolific run. Also, this weak Spanish league people talk about. Would this be the one where lesser thought of teams have been doing well in both European tournaments? Ronaldo also scored his 30 as a winger, not his teams focal point. Anyways, hopefully Suarez will move to the easy Spanish year next year and we can see.
		
Click to expand...


Which lesser thought of teams ? 

Ronaldo took every single set piece and played as a striker when he scored his 30 goals for the Mancs. 

I also suggest you look at Suarezs history of scoring - he has been prolific for a good deal amount of years - even at Ajax he scored about 90 odd goals in just over 110 games .

And why hopefully he leaves ? Having the best players in the prem is good for the prem.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ronaldo never scored 50 plus in the prem - no one has and no one will. 31 was his best

Suarez would also score 50 goals in La Liga - think he managed it in Holland. 

So far this season Suarez has scored 22 goals in 16 games and Ronaldo 20 in 18 games in a league that isn't as strong defensively than the prem.
		
Click to expand...

Why would Suarez score more in La Liga?  Because there are teams that aren't of the calibre of Hull, Fulham, crystal palace etc!?

Can't be too bothered by this but, the last 3 calendar years, for Madrid, Ronaldo has scored more than 60 goals in each year!

You seem to have ignored where I said Suarez was an exceptional player. He just isn't at the level of Ronaldo and Messi.

Ronaldo has scored (from a very quick google) 153 goals in 130 games from Madrid. That is a different level to Suarez who didn't top 50 goals in Holland in a year.

You are perfectly entitled to your opinion but, in terms of cold hard facts, Ronaldo is miles ahead.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Why would Suarez score more in La Liga?  Because there are teams that aren't of the calibre of Hull, Fulham, crystal palace etc!?

Can't be too bothered by this but, the last 3 calendar years, for Madrid, Ronaldo has scored more than 60 goals in each year!

You seem to have ignored where I said Suarez was an exceptional player. He just isn't at the level of Ronaldo and Messi.

Ronaldo has scored (from a very quick google) 153 goals in 130 games from Madrid. That is a different level to Suarez who didn't top 50 goals in Holland.
		
Click to expand...

Because I believe la Liga is a more open league in terms of scoring goals giving players like Ronaldo more opportunities

Where as the prem is a tighter league - during the winter moves especially the games get heavy and close and scoring isn't as high - hence why no one has ever managed massive scoring in the league despite over the years having the best strikers in the world playing including Ronaldo. Teams like Hull and Palace fight to the death and make it difficult for other teams - the difference between the two leagues is clear. Playing in a more open league then Suarez I believe would score a lot more. The prem is historical lower scoring for individuals. 

At the end of the day there is no right or wrong only opinions and I can only express my opinion on a player I have seen regularly over the years and rate very highly and not just because of the amount of goals he scores but of everything he brings to the pitch.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because I believe la Liga is a more open league in terms of scoring goals giving players like Ronaldo more opportunities

Where as the prem is a tighter league - during the winter moves especially the games get heavy and close and scoring isn't as high - hence why no one has ever managed massive scoring in the league despite over the years having the best strikers in the world playing including Ronaldo. Teams like Hull and Palace fight to the death and make it difficult for other teams - the difference between the two leagues is clear. Playing in a more open league then Suarez I believe would score a lot more. The prem is historical lower scoring for individuals. 

At the end of the day there is no right or wrong only opinions and I can only express my opinion on a player I have seen regularly over the years and rate very highly and not just because of the amount of goals he scores but of everything he brings to the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

Like Stoke on a cold January weekend? Is lower scoring you're right......

As you say it's about opinions, I'd suggest you'd be in a monumental minority suggesting Suarez is a better player than Ronaldo.

Oh, Ronaldo scored 42 goals in a season for man Utd (domestically). I'm not his biggest fan but your arguments are just quite funny


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Note biased at all? Ronaldo has scored just as prolifically as Messi for last 5 years. Also carried a poor Portugal team. He might not win as often as messi but that's because he's not the poster boy for FIFA. When real won league messi got it for more goals, when bar a won league messi got it with less goals.......

as to suarez. This season he will be a shoe in if he behaves. But his performances over 2013 weren't drastically better than bales, and bakes didn't bite anybody or racially abuse someone. Also, been as this was voted for by fans. It's fair to say that the majority if fans rate other players above him.
		
Click to expand...

The ballon dâ€™or isnâ€™t voted for by the fans, itâ€™s voted for by â€œselectedâ€ players, journalists and coaches throughout Europe, I think only about 530 IIRC.
Letâ€™s face it with all bias aside players from these shores have rarely done well in it, Spain and Italy have tended to dominate it over the years â€“ more sexy?




guest100718 said:



			Yep, 100 x times the man and player the racist, scouse, biting, cheater will ever be 

Click to expand...

Cheater - Bale, Biter - Defoe, Scouse - Danny Murphy (well not technically, but you think Uruguay is a suburb of Liverpool, so why not), Racist - your own fans, see yids song - you should be a Suarez fan Paddy (all wrapped up in one, for you)



MetalMickie said:



			100% agree. 

However, unfortunately on this forum all football-related threads get destroyed by the usual tribalism and partisanship with opinions seemingly influenced by club loyalties and bias.
		
Click to expand...

Being Honest Mickie, apart from Celtic/Rangers threads, I think mostly people can overall sensibly debate football topics. Itâ€™s the few wind up merchants, who donâ€™t normally support the teams involved, who stir it up. 

They can sit back throw in the odd bomb from their armchair which is precariously sitting on a high horse, perched on top of an ivory tower. It is the only oxygen they get from football, as their teams are rarely discussed, even if you can manage to tell who they support in the first place.

LiverpoolPhil, learn to laugh at them, Iâ€™ve had some great debates on here with footy fans of all persuasions, pick out the divvies if you want occasionally, but donâ€™t react all the time, there not worth it mate.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because I believe la Liga is a more open league in terms of scoring goals giving players like Ronaldo more opportunities

Where as the prem is a tighter league - during the winter moves especially the games get heavy and close and scoring isn't as high - hence why no one has ever managed massive scoring in the league despite over the years having the best strikers in the world playing including Ronaldo. Teams like Hull and Palace fight to the death and make it difficult for other teams - the difference between the two leagues is clear. Playing in a more open league then Suarez I believe would score a lot more. The prem is historical lower scoring for individuals. 

At the end of the day there is no right or wrong only opinions and I can only express my opinion on a player I have seen regularly over the years and rate very highly and not just because of the amount of goals he scores but of everything he brings to the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

I think my biggest issue I have  with all these opinions you have when rating Suarez above Ronaldo is how Messi is exempt. I mean Messi has only ever played in this so called inferior league. So why is he a star and Ronaldo not? Suarez has scored 70+ goals I a top level league according to how uefa rate leagues for golden shoe. Ronaldo has close to 300. And not all of those as a striker. Although since become a forward and not a winger his record is almost a goal a game. Anyway, if Suarez gets his wish next season and plays for a Spanish team it'll be a good leveller. Until then, as he only plays league football and not against all the best defences in Europe. I don't think he'll be top of many people that don't support Liverpool's list.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

League goals :thup:

And Suarez once scored 35 in 33 for Ajax. Throwing goals scored at me doesn't change my opinion 

But I will say it again - it's not just about the goals scored , I believe in my opinion ( regardless of how many agree ) that I would prefer Suarez in my team over Ronaldo.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which lesser thought of teams ? 

Ronaldo took every single set piece and played as a striker when he scored his 30 goals for the Mancs. 

I also suggest you look at Suarezs history of scoring - he has been prolific for a good deal amount of years - *even at Ajax he scored about 90 odd goals in just over 110 games .*

And why hopefully he leaves ? Having the best players in the prem is good for the prem.
		
Click to expand...

a league that was once good but now sadly just above the spl (no offence to out Scottish forumites).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I think my biggest issue I have  with all these opinions you have when rating Suarez above Ronaldo is how Messi is exempt. I mean Messi has only ever played in this so called inferior league. So why is he a star and Ronaldo not? Suarez has scored 70+ goals I a top level league according to how uefa rate leagues for golden shoe. Ronaldo has close to 300. And not all of those as a striker. Although since become a forward and not a winger his record is almost a goal a game. Anyway, if Suarez gets his wish next season and plays for a Spanish team it'll be a good leveller. Until then, as he only plays league football and not against all the best defences in Europe. I don't think he'll be top of many people that don't support Liverpool's list.
		
Click to expand...


When did I say La Liga was inferior ? And when did I say Ronaldo isn't a star ? 

And Suarez has scored a lot more than 70 goals in the top leagues. And Suarez has also done it in international tournaments helping his country win tournaments


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			League goals :thup:

And Suarez once scored 35 in 33 for Ajax. Throwing goals scored at me doesn't change my opinion 

But I will say it again - it's not just about the goals scored , I believe in my opinion ( regardless of how many agree ) that I would prefer Suarez in my team over Ronaldo.
		
Click to expand...

So, if its not about goals scored what is it that would make you choose Suarez?

I'm genuinely interested as I don't particularly like or support any clubs or the players involved.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			a league that was once good but now sadly just above the spl (no offence to out Scottish forumites).
		
Click to expand...

Based on what exactly ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When did I say La Liga was inferior ? And when did I say Ronaldo isn't a star ? 

And Suarez has scored a lot more than 70 goals in the top leagues. And Suarez has also done it in international tournaments helping his country win tournaments
		
Click to expand...

The Dutch league is not a top league. Take a look at uefa ranking system. Or are uefa wrong too now. His performance helped win it. He scored 3 goals. In copA Not too much to write home about there. You have said that it's easier to score against Spanish teams, which imply a they at least have inferior defences. Well Ronaldo and Messi have scored plenty against teams europewide in CL and would continue to do so in any league they played in. As would suarez to an extent. But as I asked earlier and you must have missed it. Why is Messi exempt from the criticism of only scorer in a poor defensive league?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			So, if its not about goals scored what is it that would make you choose Suarez?

I'm genuinely interested as I don't particularly like or support any clubs or the players involved.
		
Click to expand...

None of them could lace Mark Mc Ghee's boots eh Ian?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			So, if its not about goals scored what is it that would make you choose Suarez?

I'm genuinely interested as I don't particularly like or support any clubs or the players involved.
		
Click to expand...


His all round ability on the ball and his awareness to being players into the game , his unbelievable skill and trickery in tight situations , making something out of nothing - 

Ronaldo is like ball - pace is electric and does his damage on the counter where he is untouchable with the ball at his feet running direct at players and gliding past them. 

I just prefer the tricky smaller players - always have , Kenny is my hero , always preffered Maradona


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			None of them could lace Mark Mc Ghee's boots eh Ian?
		
Click to expand...

McGhee couldn't lace Eric Blacks boots LB :thup:

Would you take Ronaldo at Liverpool or be of the opinion that Suarez is better so you wouldn't need him? (Excluding the previous manc connection)


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Based on what exactly ?
		
Click to expand...

Based on uefa's rating system. That currently has the Dutch as 8th. Only the top five are rated as level one teams. Any player who screw in those league has their goals tally doubled when calculating golden shoe. Inferior leagues such as the Dutch have a lower multiplier. As it is deemed easier by uefa to score. If you take a look. You'll see that England a Spain are top two. With Portugal 5th. Which coincidently means that Ronaldo has never played in an inferior league.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His all round ability on the ball and his awareness to being players into the game , his unbelievable skill and trickery in tight situations , making something out of nothing - 

Ronaldo is like ball - pace is electric and does his damage on the counter where he is untouchable with the ball at his feet running direct at players and gliding past them. 

I just prefer the tricky smaller players - always have , Kenny is my hero , always preffered Maradona
		
Click to expand...

Fair response, although Ronaldos stats about assists somewhat contradict your view on "bringing others into the game".

As I said, I'm not a fan of Ronaldo, my opinion is that he's at the very top table whereas Suarez is one of a number a rung below.

You are entitled to your opinion as I've said :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			The Dutch league is not a top league. Take a look at uefa ranking system. Or are uefa wrong too now. His performance helped win it. He scored 3 goals. In copA Not too much to write home about there. You have said that it's easier to score against Spanish teams, which imply a they at least have inferior defences. Well Ronaldo and Messi have scored plenty against teams europewide in CL and would continue to do so in any league they played in. As would suarez to an extent. But as I asked earlier and you must have missed it. Why is Messi exempt from the criticism of only scorer in a poor defensive league?
		
Click to expand...


I said La Liga was more open in terms of the way they play - more attacking 

And UEFA have Holland just behind France in the Co Efficents 

So he wins player of the tournament in Copa America in helping his country win it and you say it's not too much too write home about ?

But im bowing out now as tbh im struggling to understand what you're writing and lack of research before posting - the Copa America a perfect example :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I said La Liga was more open in terms of the way they play - more attacking 

And UEFA have Holland just behind France in the Co Efficents 

So he wins player of the tournament in Copa America in helping his country win it and you say it's not too much too write home about ?
		
Click to expand...

i said his goal tally wasn't impressive. At the end of the day he is a striker. And years from now that is what he will be judged on. 
 Holland is below England, Spain, Portugal, Germany, Italy, France and Russia. Meaning they are 8th. Like I said. Not a top league. But hey that's only uefa's opinion.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Fair response, although Ronaldos stats about assists somewhat contradict your view on "bringing others into the game".

As I said, I'm not a fan of Ronaldo, my opinion is that he's at the very top table whereas Suarez is one of a number a rung below.

You are entitled to your opinion as I've said :thup:
		
Click to expand...


80% of Ronaldo's assist are from a deadball situation. Heard that on 5Live - he is deadly from a set piece 

Catch you later :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			80% of Ronaldo's assist are from a deadball situation. Heard that on 5Live - he is deadly from a set piece 

Catch you later :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Who cares where the assists come from? Does that belittle them or something?

How many free kicks has Suarez scored this season?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2014)

Would you take Ronaldo at Liverpool or be of the opinion that Suarez is better so you wouldn't need him? (Excluding the previous manc connection)[/QUOTE]

Ronaldo is a fantastic player, no-one can doubt that. He was the best striker last year (2013). Suarez is equally the best player of the last 3-4 months.
I donâ€™t like him as a persona, or Ibrahimovic either. All me,me.me. generally LFC fans, and myself also would prefer a â€œworking class heroâ€. Suarez didnâ€™t have shoes for parts of his childhodd, and is from the barrios, which is what attracts him to us. Although not as poor, Torres didnâ€™t have a privileged childhood, Dalglish neither. Ok â€“ what has this to do with football, nothing really, but still doesnâ€™t make it not important to us scousers. 
I do think that Real Madrid and Barca are refereed massively different to all the other Spanish clubs, they are also galacticos in general from front to back. Still Messi and Ronaldo are massively skilled and one in two generation footballers. I do think that doing it in the Prem would be harder for them. Every game is a battle, refs let more go, weather is more changeable.
I do think Suarez would score a similar amount of goals as Messi and Ronaldo if he played for Barca/Real with them same players around him.
Ronaldo and Messi would score 40-50 goals a season if they played for the current Liverpool team, probably 60 plus if they played for City, but I doubt as much as in Spain. 

Ronaldo was an LFC fan as a kid, as well as Madrid, from what I've heard.  See told you he was a knob!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Who cares where the assists come from? Does that belittle them or something?

How many free kicks has Suarez scored this season?
		
Click to expand...


It doesn't belittle anything  - it was actually highlighting how good he is from a deadball situation - blimey can't even give him some praise


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Would you take Ronaldo at Liverpool or be of the opinion that Suarez is better so you wouldn't need him? (Excluding the previous manc connection)
		
Click to expand...

 Ronaldo is a fantastic player, no-one can doubt that. He was the best striker last year (2013). Suarez is equally the best player of the last 3-4 months.
I donâ€™t like him as a persona, or Ibrahimovic either. All me,me.me. generally LFC fans, and myself also would prefer a â€œworking class heroâ€. Suarez didnâ€™t have shoes for parts of his childhodd, and is from the barrios, which is what attracts him to us. Although not as poor, Torres didnâ€™t have a privileged childhood, Dalglish neither. Ok â€“ what has this to do with football, nothing really, but still doesnâ€™t make it not important to us scousers. 
I do think that Real Madrid and Barca are refereed massively different to all the other Spanish clubs, they are also galacticos in general from front to back. Still Messi and Ronaldo are massively skilled and one in two generation footballers. I do think that doing it in the Prem would be harder for them. Every game is a battle, refs let more go, weather is more changeable.
I do think Suarez would score a similar amount of goals as Messi and Ronaldo if he played for Barca/Real with them same players around him.
Ronaldo and Messi would score 40-50 goals a season if they played for the current Liverpool team, probably 60 plus if they played for City, but I doubt as much as in Spain. 

Ronaldo was an LFC fan as a kid, as well as Madrid, from what I've heard.  See told you he was a knob!


  [/QUOTE]

Spot on :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 17, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Would you take Ronaldo at Liverpool or be of the opinion that Suarez is better so you wouldn't need him? (Excluding the previous manc connection)
		
Click to expand...

 Ronaldo is a fantastic player, no-one can doubt that. He was the best striker last year (2013). Suarez is equally the best player of the last 3-4 months.
I donâ€™t like him as a persona, or Ibrahimovic either. All me,me.me. generally LFC fans, and myself also would prefer a â€œworking class heroâ€. Suarez didnâ€™t have shoes for parts of his childhodd, and is from the barrios, which is what attracts him to us. Although not as poor, Torres didnâ€™t have a privileged childhood, Dalglish neither. Ok â€“ what has this to do with football, nothing really, but still doesnâ€™t make it not important to us scousers. 
I do think that Real Madrid and Barca are refereed massively different to all the other Spanish clubs, they are also galacticos in general from front to back. Still Messi and Ronaldo are massively skilled and one in two generation footballers. I do think that doing it in the Prem would be harder for them. Every game is a battle, refs let more go, weather is more changeable.
I do think Suarez would score a similar amount of goals as Messi and Ronaldo if he played for Barca/Real with them same players around him.
Ronaldo and Messi would score 40-50 goals a season if they played for the current Liverpool team, probably 60 plus if they played for City, but I doubt as much as in Spain. 

Ronaldo was an LFC fan as a kid, as well as Madrid, from what I've heard.  See told you he was a knob!


  [/QUOTE]

LB I love your take on Liverpool FC and, to a large degree, agree re the origination of your "heroes".

As a point of note though Ronaldo has scored more this season than Suarez, by a good bit. There are arguments about strength of the leagues etc but can you say Ronaldo wouldn't score 4 against Norwich?!

I like Suarez (which seems to have been lost) I just believe he is not at the same level as Ronaldo and Messi.

Hey ho, all of them are welcome at Pittodrie this transfer window 

Edit, just to add, whilst I don't like him, Ronaldos achievements are more impressive given he is not surrounded by, arguably, 2 or 3 of the other 5 best players in the world as Messi is.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It doesn't belittle anything  - it was actually highlighting how good he is from a deadball situation - blimey can't even give him some praise 



Click to expand...

Apologies, my post didn't read as intended. 

I was asking the question as you mentioned before that Ronaldo took all the set prices which add to his goal tally which, your post intimated, diminished the overall tally.

I was asking about Suarez as I didn't know.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2014)

Henry and Ronaldo are fantastic players and like stallion racehorses in terms of speed and grace. They donâ€™t run, they glide over the surface.
 

Messi is the tightest dribbler Iâ€™ve seen.
 

Suarez is also the fantastic in tight situations, but he isnâ€™t rapid in terms of pace. He is the strongest of all the above, Iâ€™d imagine. Heâ€™s quite good in the air, but his will to win (obviously oversteps the mark at times) workrate when closing down defenders, and sheer bloody minded giving defenders a hard time is a joy to watch for us.
 

Dalglish was my hero (and still is), but as a spectacle, and to watch from a â€œdonâ€™t know what outrageous skill heâ€™ll do nextâ€ he has you on the edge of your seat. You canâ€™t â€œstatisticalliseâ€ â„¢ that.
 

â€œStatisticalliseâ€ â€“ this years â€œbouncebackabilityâ€.  

My god a reasoned debate has broken out - shame I'm off to BoBos. Night all.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 17, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Would you take Ronaldo at Liverpool or be of the opinion that Suarez is better so you wouldn't need him? (Excluding the previous manc connection)
		
Click to expand...

Ronaldo is a fantastic player, no-one can doubt that. He was the best striker last year (2013). Suarez is equally the best player of the last 3-4 months.
I donâ€™t like him as a persona, or Ibrahimovic either. All me,me.me. generally LFC fans, and myself also would prefer a â€œworking class heroâ€. Suarez didnâ€™t have shoes for parts of his childhodd, and is from the barrios, which is what attracts him to us. Although not as poor, Torres didnâ€™t have a privileged childhood, Dalglish neither. Ok â€“ what has this to do with football, nothing really, but still doesnâ€™t make it not important to us scousers. 
I do think that Real Madrid and Barca are refereed massively different to all the other Spanish clubs, they are also galacticos in general from front to back. Still Messi and Ronaldo are massively skilled and one in two generation footballers. I do think that doing it in the Prem would be harder for them. Every game is a battle, refs let more go, weather is more changeable.
I do think Suarez would score a similar amount of goals as Messi and Ronaldo if he played for Barca/Real with them same players around him.
Ronaldo and Messi would score 40-50 goals a season if they played for the current Liverpool team, probably 60 plus if they played for City, but I doubt as much as in Spain. 

Ronaldo was an LFC fan as a kid, as well as Madrid, from what I've heard.  See told you he was a knob!


[/QUOTE]

I can only use google, but from what I've read their is no mention of Torres living with hardship? Suarez as most South americans did of course have a had up bring. Interestingly, Ronaldo also was bought up in poverty but that seems to of escaped you. I think it's a very noble idea to love these 'one of us' characters but if Sebastian Smythe formerly of eaton signed for Pool and banged in 40 goals a season you idolise him just as much. A


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2014)

You will never know how good Suarez can be......until you see him in an Arsenal shirt!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 17, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			You will never know how good Suarez can be......until you see him in an Arsenal shirt!
		
Click to expand...

Behave murph! never gonna happen!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2014)

[/QUOTE]

I can only use google, but from what I've read their is no mention of Torres living with hardship? Suarez as most South americans did of course have a had up bring. Interestingly, Ronaldo also was bought up in poverty but that seems to of escaped you. I think it's a very noble idea to love these 'one of us' characters but if Sebastian Smythe formerly of eaton signed for Pool and banged in 40 goals a season you idolise him just as much. A[/QUOTE]       *************************                                                                                                                                  I don't think Torres was exactly shoe-less as a kid, but from a lower working class background, so I read years ago. I don't know much about Ronaldo's childhood, but do remember Mourinho saying he was "uneducated" or something, when he was still at Man U. Your right, I'm not saying that we should only have working class heroes, and "Smythy" would be most welcomed , but I'm just saying that a working class hero tends to be loved more in Liverpool. See Fowler/Owen. Fowler, brought up in Toxteth (as I was) in a very run down area, the riots still only just happened. Owen brought up in an upper-middle class, with an ex-pro footballer dad in the family. Fowler was us on the pitch, Owen wasn't. The differing attitudes to Ingerlund being also part of it (Owen's priority).


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 17, 2014)

Suarez, Ronaldo, Messi or flipping Jason Lee would be able to use the quote system better than you lot!




Liverpoolphil said:



			Ronaldo 20 in 18 games in a league that *isn't as strong defensively than the prem*.
		
Click to expand...

The Premier League is at a massive low in terms of defensive ability. Hilarious that you'd say that. Spain's defenders are much more technical and they're also much better in general.



Liverpoolphil said:



			Ronaldo took every single set piece and played as a striker when he scored his 30 goals for the Mancs.
		
Click to expand...

Ronaldo never played as a striker at Man Utd. He was somewhere between a roaming winger and on the right of a forward three of Tevez, Rooney and himself where he was always the most withdrawn of the three in the season he scored 42 in all competitions.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 17, 2014)

Let's be honest it's clear to anyone with half a brain that Ronaldo deserved the award & is a better player than Suarez. Suarez is good & in good form,but Ronaldo & Messi are in the Pele & Maradonna bracket.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Let's be honest it's clear to anyone with half a brain that Ronaldo deserved the award & is a better player than Suarez. Suarez is good & in good form,but Ronaldo & Messi are in the Pele & Maradonna bracket.
		
Click to expand...


Or it's clear that people can form their own opinion and don't have to follow the masses :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or it's clear that people can form their own opinion and don't have to follow the masses :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'd hardly suggestvpeople that rate Ronaldo are doing so like sheep following a shepherd. They've done it of their own accord. I think most people have responded to you as you've stated the Ronaldo is worse than Suarez and called the poll a joke. Even though it was voted for by fans. So the common perception is that whilst everyone can have their own opinion. Yours is considered wrong.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or it's clear that people can form their own opinion and don't have to follow the masses :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I did say half a brain


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I'd hardly suggestvpeople that rate Ronaldo are doing so like sheep following a shepherd. They've done it of their own accord. I think most people have responded to you as you've stated the Ronaldo is worse than Suarez and called the poll a joke. Even though it was voted for by fans. So the common perception is that whilst everyone can have their own opinion. Yours is considered wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Again - it's my opinion and I rate Suarez and Ronaldo of my own accord - just because that's different doesn't mean it's wrong - there is no wrong or right their is only opinion


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Having Bale instead of Suarez or Messi just makes the poll a joke really. Ramos being in there is also a joke 

It's just name voting at the end
		
Click to expand...

If it's all opinions as you say, then kinda makes this stamenent a contradiction. Everyone's opinions votes were counted and this was the result. But let's not go round in circles again. You rate Suarez more than most, but hey. You're entires to think that


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again - it's my opinion and I rate Suarez and Ronaldo of my own accord - just because that's different doesn't mean it's wrong - there is no wrong or right their is only opinion
		
Click to expand...

Man City are better than Hartlepool,this is not an opinion it is a Fact! 
Sorry Phil looks like you're wrong again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			If it's all opinions as you say, then kinda makes this stamenent a contradiction. Everyone's opinions votes were counted and this was the result. But let's not go round in circles again. You rate Suarez more than most, but hey. You're entires to think that
		
Click to expand...

Did every single person vote in this ? I didn't - did you ? How many votes did they get compared to how many football fans there are. 

Yes I called the results of certain players a joke - just the same when Giggs won Player of the Year and SPOTY after playing 17 games or so. Again that's my opinion ( something you seem it struggle with )


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Man City are better than Hartlepool,this is not an opinion it is a Fact! 
Sorry Phil looks like you're wrong again.
		
Click to expand...

Who said anything about Man City or Hartlepool


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did every single person vote in this ? I didn't - did you ? How many votes did they get compared to how many football fans there are. 

Yes I called the results of certain players a joke - just the same when Giggs won Player of the Year and SPOTY after playing 17 games or so. Again that's my opinion ( something you seem it struggle with )
		
Click to expand...

I fully accept it's your opinion are you are entitled to that. But if thousands if fans vote then a general consensus will be reached. You think Suarez is better and that's fine. But you seem to think the results are wrong based on your 1 opinion as a pose to the countless on here or thousands online.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 17, 2014)

6,310,237 people voted. If that isn't enough for you then your blind biases is beyond me and I shall do as others have and chose to be entertained by you......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I fully accept it's your opinion are you are entitled to that. But if thousands if fans vote then a general consensus will be reached. You think Suarez is better and that's fine. But you seem to think the results are wrong based on your 1 opinion as a pose to the countless on here or thousands online.....
		
Click to expand...

What if millions of Liverpool fans say Suarez is better and then millions of Madrid fans say Ronaldo is better 

Did I say the results were wrong ? No I called them a joke - just like most of the team polls you get - it's from a small percentage of people and when people do vote they go with the house names as. They are nothing polls at the end of the day.

Yes if given the choice I would prefer to have Suarez in my team over Ronaldo - I have given my reasons countless times and I, sorry if that upsets people enough to feel they need to challenge my own opinion. You would pick Ronaldo - excellent choice - well done - I respect your right to that opinion - now respect my right to have mine and nothing more is needed to be said :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			6,310,237 people voted. If that isn't enough for you then your blind biases is beyond me and I shall do as others have and chose to be entertained by you......
		
Click to expand...

Is that all - there are billions of football fans around the world so it's a very small percentage of football fans - thanks for clarifying that :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who said anything about Man City or Hartlepool 

Click to expand...

Just pointing out a fact rather than an opinion.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just pointing out a fact rather than an opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I thought it was something relevant to rating players , guess not but cheers for the effort :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that all - there are billions of football fans around the world so it's a very small percentage of football fans - thanks for clarifying that :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh my lord. There really is little point wasting time with this is there. 6m may be a small portion of the fans. But it's still a large enough amount of people to get a fair vote. Calling the result a joke is clearly you thinking your opinion is above that of those that have voted. So this bleating of it's my opinion respect it is hypocritical to say the least. I thank you for accepting my opinion, mighty big of you. I hope your grapes aren't always so sour must leave a nasty taste. But hey, Liverpool might finish above UTD soon, then you'll be happy again.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Oh my lord. There really is little point wasting time with this is there. 6m may be a small portion of the fans. But it's still a large enough amount of people to get a fair vote. Calling the result a joke is clearly you thinking your opinion is above that of those that have voted. So this bleating of it's my opinion respect it is hypocritical to say the least. I thank you for accepting my opinion, mighty big of you. I hope your grapes aren't always so sour must leave a nasty taste. But hey, Liverpool might finish above UTD soon, then you'll be happy again.......
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool ? UTD ? Irrelevant again.

Look I'll put this in simple terms for you 

Given the choice I would take Suarez in my team over Ronaldo - simple as that. If you have a problem with that well I'm sorry but I'm not going to change my opinion on that no matter how many times you bleat on. Yes it is big of me to respect your right it have an opinion ( and not have me attack it ) now please follow the same path

Christ I didn't realise rating a player on here was such a big problem for some.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 17, 2014)

Last season Suarez .Didn't play in Europe
                              Didn't finish league top scorer 
                               Finished 7th in Domestic League
These are Facts & probably the reason he didn't make the team of EUROPE's Elite. 
I'll let some one else entertain you for a while as I'm getting bored now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Last season Suarez .Didn't play in Europe
                              Didn't finish league top scorer 
                               Finished 7th in Domestic League
These are Facts & probably the reason he didn't make the team of EUROPE's Elite. 
I'll let some one else entertain you for a while as I'm getting bored now.
		
Click to expand...

All irrelevant to the persons abilities :thup:

Oh and one is incorrect - ill let you realise which one :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Liverpool ? UTD ? Irrelevant again.

Look I'll put this in simple terms for you 

Given the choice I would take Suarez in my team over Ronaldo - simple as that. If you have a problem with that well I'm sorry but I'm not going to change my opinion on that no matter how many times you bleat on. Yes it is big of me to respect your right it have an opinion ( and not have me attack it ) now please follow the same path

Christ I didn't realise rating a player on here was such a big problem for some.
		
Click to expand...

 I fully respect your opinion and am not challenging that. I am challenging your hypocrisy when you ask us to respect your choice yet call 6m people's choice a joke.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 17, 2014)

See round 2 is well underway for what it is worth I think the poll was correct and the 2 best were rewarded for this. Cant stand Ronaldo as he is everything I dislike about the modern player but he can certainly play and was a deserved winner


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 17, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			100% agree. 

However, unfortunately on this forum all football-related threads get destroyed by the usual tribalism and partisanship with opinions seemingly influenced by club loyalties and bias.
		
Click to expand...

I just love the English guys debating the 'my foreign player is better than your foreign player' stuff.

They don't even seem to be aware that NO English players even made the nominations


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I fully respect your opinion and am not challenging that. I am challenging your hypocrisy when you ask us to respect your choice yet call 6m people's choice a joke.
		
Click to expand...

No I ask to respect my right to have an opinion and my opinion not my choice  - you don't have to agree with the choice 

Now drop the bone please - it's getting dull now - have a good evening :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I just love the English guys debating the 'my foreign player is better than your foreign player' stuff.

They don't even seem to be aware that NO English players even made the nominations
		
Click to expand...

No English players doesn't bother me one bit - no English player is good enough to be nominated. I'm rating my clubs players - where they come from doesn't matter to me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

In_The_Rough said:



			See round 2 is well underway for what it is worth I think the poll was correct and the 2 best were rewarded for this. Cant stand Ronaldo as he is everything I dislike about the modern player but he can certainly play and was a deserved winner
		
Click to expand...


No worries :thup: 

And round 2 over


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 17, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I just love the English guys debating the 'my foreign player is better than your foreign player' stuff.

They don't even seem to be aware that NO English players even made the nominations
		
Click to expand...

So we can't appreciate a player as we don't share their nationality? Wow, footy must be hated in scotland then as i don't see many of yours near the list either.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No worries :thup: 

And round 2 over 

Click to expand...

Comedy Gold this keep it up:whoo: I can see why you might argue for LS in this instance though but I feel he fell short in 2013 of being top 2. If he keeps doing what he has done so far this season then he might be in with a shout next time around especially if he moves to a bigger club in the summer:ears:


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 17, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			So we can't appreciate a player as we don't share their nationality? Wow, footy must be hated in scotland then as i don't see many of yours near the list either.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes but they have a lot of up an coming talents that are going to be future superstars from what we have been told on here:smirk:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 17, 2014)

In_The_Rough said:



 Yes but they have a lot of up an coming talents that are going to be future superstars from what we have been told on here:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

........Who get a chance to play in their national league.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 17, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			........Who get a chance to play in their national league.
		
Click to expand...

Could be because no one else wants to play there:smirk:


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 17, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			........Who get a chance to play in their national league.
		
Click to expand...

Don't mean they are gonna be any good though does it


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 17, 2014)

In_The_Rough said:



			Don't mean they are gonna be any good though does it
		
Click to expand...

The last two Scotland v England games showed there was not a lot between the sides so the only have to improve a wee bit.
More chance to improve if they are playing in the first team on a regular basis.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

In_The_Rough said:



			Comedy Gold this keep it up:whoo: I can see why you might argue for LS in this instance though but I feel he fell short in 2013 of being top 2. If he keeps doing what he has done so far this season then he might be in with a shout next time around especially if he moves to a bigger club in the summer:ears:
		
Click to expand...


His lack of self control let him down - if he hadn't been a stupid prick then things could have been different but his talent and ability never been in doubt for me

And not many bigger than where he is right now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			........Who get a chance to play in their national league.
		
Click to expand...


Is that something worth shouting about ? 

Even in your hey days your best players moved south and abroad 

Even now most of your best players play outside of your national league because let's be honest your national league is pretty poor


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His lack of self control let him down - if he hadn't been a stupid prick then things could have been different but his talent and ability never been in doubt for me

And not many bigger than where he is right now  

Click to expand...

Haven't they only play twice in about 8 years and once a friendly ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 17, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The last two Scotland v England games showed there was not a lot between the sides so the only have to improve a wee bit.
More chance to improve if they are playing in the first team on a regular basis.
		
Click to expand...

Fa cup shows us that the underdog can raise his game every now and again for their cup final. Our qualification rate for tournaments (before disappointing eliminations) paints a different pictures.
as to the homegrown stuff. 35% of total game time for English players in prem. 50% in spl. So with that extra 15 minutes a game the young scots really are given a good chance.

we also beat Spain in a freindly, but we don't claim to be close to beat in world......


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 17, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The last two Scotland v England games showed there was not a lot between the sides so the only have to improve a wee bit.
More chance to improve if they are playing in the first team on a regular basis.
		
Click to expand...

Someone has opened the bottle early this evening!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 17, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Could be because no one else wants to play there:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I know, we even have a few young English players who can't get into the English league teams [due to all the overseas players.]

Anyway, if the EPL is so good why is Steven Whittaker playing in it.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 17, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Someone has opened the bottle early this evening!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. What it has to do with Scottish players being good enough in the future to be nominated for the award Ronaldo has just won is beyond me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I know, we even have a few young English players who can't get into the English league teams [due to all the overseas players.]

Anyway, if the EPL is so good why is Steven Whittaker playing in it.
		
Click to expand...

The young English players could get into the Prem Teams because they weren't good enough - nothing to do with foreign players

Every league has poor players in it - it's the amount of truly top class players that stand out the leagues - I don't think the Scottish League has one player that you could call truly top class


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The young English players could get into the Prem Teams because they weren't good enough - nothing to do with foreign players

Every league has poor players in it - it's the amount of truly top class players that stand out the leagues - I don't think the Scottish League has one player that you could call truly top class
		
Click to expand...

Fraser Foster is nae bad.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 17, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Fraser Foster is nae bad.
		
Click to expand...

Also English lol


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 17, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I know, we even have a few young English players who can't get into the English league teams [due to all the overseas players.]

Anyway, if the EPL is so good why is Steven Whittaker playing in it.
		
Click to expand...

You could have used Tom Cleverly as an example,then I would have had to hold my hands up:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Fraser Foster is nae bad.
		
Click to expand...


He is ok but again not top class. I can't think of anyone.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 17, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Also English lol
		
Click to expand...

He asked for Scottish League Players [even bigger LOL]

My work here is done, I have united the English nation.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 17, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			He asked for Scottish League Players [even bigger LOL]

My work here is done, I have united the English nation.
		
Click to expand...

my lol is that you criticised the state of the English game for all it's foreigners and yet your only example was not only foreign but an English man to boot.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 17, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			my lol is that you criticised the state of the English game for all it's foreigners and yet your only example was not only foreign but an English man to boot.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever makes you think that an English person living in Scotland is a foreigner!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 17, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Whatever makes you think that an English person living in Scotland is a foreigner![/
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 17, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Whatever makes you think that an English person living in Scotland is a foreigner!
		
Click to expand...

You commented deriding how few English players play England. Implying that all other players were deemed foreign. So by that token, anybody in the spl not Scottish are foreign for the point of this thread.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't think I was deriding the fact.
Just stating that, for a nation who previously had such a strong presence on world football, it was strange not to see one single  player in the nominations.
I was also trying to point out IMO the reason was too many foreign players in their national leagues.
My view seems to be backed up by the FA selecting English players playing in the SPl.

From the reply posts it seems that most England football supporters on here seem to care more about their team than their country.

30 years ago if someone said Newcastle would field a league team with no English players, no one would have believed you.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 20, 2014)

So Ronaldo scored a screamer this week while Suarez executed a terrible dive but fooled the ref. Oh well.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 20, 2014)

Frank Ribery isn't a happy bunny 
http://www1.skysports.com/football/...ery-angry-at-missing-out-to-cristiano-ronaldo


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 20, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Frank Ribery isn't a happy bunny 
http://www1.skysports.com/football/...ery-angry-at-missing-out-to-cristiano-ronaldo

Click to expand...

He spent the weeks before the awards telling all and sundry he was the worthy winner too. I personally think that Bayern rightly won the team of the year. But if he thinks he deserved it 'just' because of the comps he won. Then surely all his team mates could make that claim too?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			So Ronaldo scored a screamer this week while Suarez executed a terrible dive but fooled the ref. Oh well.
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:

Yes we have never seen Suarez score a screamer or Ronaldo go down easily in the box


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

Yes we have never seen Suarez score a screamer or Ronaldo go down easily in the box
		
Click to expand...

How are liverpool and the worlds 3rd best player doing? Still top?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			How are liverpool and the worlds 3rd best player doing? Still top?
		
Click to expand...


Above Spurs


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Above Spurs 

Click to expand...

Not quite as far now though is it. Do you think you'll make top 4?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Not quite as far now though is it. Do you think you'll make top 4?
		
Click to expand...


Hard to say because it's wide open and we have defensive issues - tighten up at the back and bring in a DM and yes if think we will


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hard to say because it's wide open and we have defensive issues - tighten up at the back and bring in a DM and yes if think we will
		
Click to expand...

its going to be tough. I cant see the top 3 being changing except for the order. That leaves   Spurs, livepool, everton and maybe UTD battling it out for 4th. We're still waiting for Sherwood to be found out.......


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 20, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			its going to be tough. I cant see the top 3 being changing except for the order. That leaves   Spurs, livepool, everton and maybe UTD battling it out for 4th. We're still waiting for Sherwood to be found out.......
		
Click to expand...

I think Sherwood could be the next Redknapp, he's a good man manager. I think with all spurs players feeling happy top 4 is doable. Just dubious of his tactical nous. Think going 'gun ho' would be found out in Europe. Just like the Blackburn team he was part of.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 20, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			He spent the weeks before the awards telling all and sundry he was the worthy winner too. I personally think that Bayern rightly won the team of the year. But if he thinks he deserved it 'just' because of the comps he won. Then surely all his team mates could make that claim too?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it was definitely a team performance,he obviously thinks he did it on his own. I haven't seen too much of him(apart from champions league games) but tbh I wouldn't even have him in my top 5.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 20, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah it was definitely a team performance,he obviously thinks he did it on his own. I haven't seen too much of him(apart from champions league games) but tbh I wouldn't even have him in my top 5.
		
Click to expand...

From what I saw if them in CL and league. Ribbentrop was their main star. Always looked more menacing. Just didn't play as often due to injury.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 20, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I think Sherwood could be the next Redknapp,
		
Click to expand...

Is he going to buy loads of dodgy overpriced players and bankrupt Spurs then?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 20, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Is he going to buy loads of dodgy overpriced players and bankrupt Spurs then?
		
Click to expand...

I meant his success would be similar to that of Redknapps whilst at spurs. 
I can't say I'm his biggest fan, he's great for destroying Pompey, but he almost did is to us too (saints).


----------

